# Schutzhund puppy/breeder



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello all! I'm new here. I've been working with a trainer for a while with her working dogs, and now I've finally decided it's my turn to have my own dog. I'm fully aware of what this entails. I'm looking for a puppy with working lines from a great breeder. I'm wanting to compete heavily in schutzhund/IPO. I'm looking for a breeder in Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Sc, Nc, or Tennessee area. I live in Florida so I'm willing to drive to surrounding states. I'm looking for a puppy whose parents are titled and proven. I'd like a dog with appropriate aggression - this is important to me. Let me know what breeders you recommend.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you visited a schutzhund club?


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I am already in contact with a club, just thought I would get other opinions also.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

He's not in the area you mentioned, but before my current dog was bred, I was planning on going to Staatsmacht in Minnesota.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The only breeder I know personally in your search area and whose dogs I have seen working is Gabor Szilasi. There are others, but I am not familiar enough with them to recommend them. 

von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you I will look into those!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Lee Hough - Wolfstraum on here, has a litter coming up within a couple of weeks. Parents are titled and have all health clearances. Mother is herding titled, father was an import, and titled. Really nice pedigree. She is in PA, but is a very knowledgeable about her dogs, what the pedigree/bloodlines brings in, she has seen the father work, knows the temperaments and has produced titled dogs. Had 3 grandkids compete in the Working Dog Championship this past May (each from a female from different litters/sires), and one grandkid competed in the WUSV in Finland. She might be out of your area a little ways, but in my opinion, its worth it.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Agree with the Wolfstraum recommendation. Currently working my younger male from the K litter. High biddability, strong, appropriate natural aggression in the work, yet nearly golden retriever social in nonworking situations, no dog aggression. Excellent drives, but beautifully balanced (no crazy prey/can't live with him), absolutely clear headed, even in drive and settles well in the house. I live with this dog 24/7 and take him everywhere with me. If he was 2-3 years older, I would be in line for the litter Marsha mentioned above. Good luck with your search!


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

I have to third Wolfstraum. 

The upcoming litter should have some super prospects for IPO. 

Sire competed nationally and really like what he's sired. This would be third generation from Lee's breeding on the dam side and Lee knows her lines inside and out. From what she's said of how her female line produces and you will find exactly what you're looking for there. 

If I wasn't still a year out waiting for my puppy I'd be jumping on it. Sigh.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Never mind the geography if within the continental US - find a breeder you like. Figure you can fly to pick up the puppy or have the puppy shipped. Many working line breeders will choose the pup for you.


----------



## SAR Recon (Oct 20, 2015)

I had heard good things and was also going to take a look at Wolfstraum but I can't seem to find a website updated in the last 5 years (2010 appears to be last update at wolfstraum.net) ... Is there a better site or information?

Thanks ... :help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nationals is in 2 weeks in Kentucky. Go watch some dogs and find the ones you like.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

SAR Recon said:


> I had heard good things and was also going to take a look at Wolfstraum but I can't seem to find a website updated in the last 5 years (2010 appears to be last update at wolfstraum.net) ... Is there a better site or information?
> 
> Thanks ... :help:


There's a group on Facebook which gets updated fairly regularly. And Lee is extremely responsive to e-mails.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Website is on old operating system, software and person doing it is too busy to really do much - he is head of IT at a small University in Philly - he mostly built it when we both worked at a software company in the 90s - Facebook groups seem to be more and more the way people are looking at breeder's dogs....

Emails, PMs, IMs and phone calls are all usually quick ways to communicate!

Upcoming litter apx Nov 12-13.....will be N litter....

thanks for the kind words Marsha, Pam and Jessica!

Lee


----------



## SAR Recon (Oct 20, 2015)

Lee ...

Thanks for the quick update ... I had several very complimentary reports and was concerned when I couldn't 'find' you. PM on the way ...

Regards ...


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Can anyone advise on the breeder vom schweizerhof. They are very close to me. 
Home - Kennel Vom Schweizerhof

I will also look into the other breeder that was recommended. Thanks so much.


----------

